# ClipArtBoom.com Offers Back To School Mini Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Make one of the best sales seasons of the year even better with the new Back to School Mini Pack from ClipArtBoom.com. This fresh collection of premium vector graphics makes it easy to pursue opportunities from class and class year shirts to school pride and spiritwear, quickly and easily. The pack also has the art you need to create custom graphics for parents and staff, as well as catchy targeted sayings like “Keep calm and graduate” and “Eat Sleep Study Repeat.” 

The economical Back to School Mini Pack contains black-and-white and color versions of 15 interactive design templates and 16 clip art files that can be mixed and matched to create production-ready art with a minimal investment in time. 

Clip art and design templates are included in Adobe Illustrator (.ai) and .eps formats; design templates also come in CorelDRAW (.cdr). The 19 fonts used in the design templates also come with the pack. Templates provide diverse layout options with banners, arches, and scrolls. Clip art images range from mortarboards to crowns and paws.

Back to School Mini Pack designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones, and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all ClipArtBoom.com content, specific school-themed art and designs can be purchased individually as well as in the pack. 

Check out the entire collection at http://www.clipartboom.com/back-to-school-mini-pack/www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

